# Gaggia Deluxe SPV, how to block it



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I ve just got a 2006 Gaggia Deluxe, bought on ebay.

Listed as refurbished but probably refurbished in 2007 as I had to strip it all and wash the case in the bathtub 🤦

I d like to close the self priming valve, it returns a lot of heat in the water tank and it takes 3 or 4 seconds more to kick in when pulling a shot.

I am wondering, shall I remove the black ball from the steam pipe before blocking it?

Also, does anybody know a specific part I can buy in the UK or Ireland?

Found this on ebay, but comes from HK and it is for 5pcs... although quite cheap.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/362784424504

Thanks in advance,

D.


----------



## Mike112079 (May 10, 2020)

Here are the parts I purchased to do mine. You have to tap it a bit to get the plug/bolt in for some reason.

Otherwsie how are your shots on the machine? I can't seem to get any good ones out of mine yet.


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

Hey @Mike112079,

Thanks for your reply, apologies it seems I haven t received any notifications.

Actually I removed the ball and plug it with a piece of thread wrapped in teflon tape, it s temporary but it is holding good. 

Terrible shots, I was writing another post re thermostat, to me the machine gets way too hot.


----------



## SGF (Dec 16, 2020)

@Dorian , @Mike112079

*Gaggia SPV Leaking - Problem Solved*

Having acquired a 2002 Gaggia Classic over the recent holidays, I set about cleaning & descaling the boiler; swapping to a Rancilio V1/2 steam wand, replacing all of the seals and doing a full breakdown & service. Quite a set of tasks - but hugely satisfying and has produced great results.

HOWEVER, along the way I discovered that my Classic has a different Steam valve to everyone else. It has the one with the Self Priming Valve (SPV) installed in it. Not sure if Gaggia ever made Classic's with SPV -or- if my steam valve was replaced/changed sometime in it's history. In any case, it weeped badly - and so it needed fixing.

For future reference, these are parts EF0099 & EF0061.

I looked for M7 x 0.75 bolts - and discovered that they just do not exist in the real world. I didn't want to get a die & re-thread it for a new bolt - too expensive & too drastic. I tried buying replacement balls (Delrin 5MM spheres) - but they didn't seal properly. I tried blocking the SPV with PTFE tape - it still leaked.

Frustratingly, nothing worked.

By the way. - don't try the Delrin balls. They melt at > 85 degrees C. So, they're not a great solution.

And then in desperation - I had an inspiration........

I cut out a small section of gasket material from my old Group Head gasket with a serrated knife and fashioned it into a "plug" in the shape of a cylinder by trimming it down to the 5mm diameter. I made the plug wide enough to fit snugly in threaded 'tube' where the ball had been located and long enough so that, when screwed in, the end of the SPV was firmly up against the plug. A little trial and error on the sizing was needed. Don't take too much off at each iteration because if you cut off too much, you have to start again. But, after a few extra slices - it was the right side & slid in very snugly. And then just screwed in the SPV valve all the way up to it's O-ring.

*And it works perfectly.*

*No water, no steam, no leakage, no weeping, no cost & plenty of material for replacement spares (if ever needed).*

Thank you to everyone else who has ever posted on this topic. While none of the solutions worked for me - they eventually guided me to one that did.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

https://www.shop-apt.co.uk/clamp-lever-screws/1907-clamp-screw-m7x075-275mm-long-4mm-allen.html


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I have one too was going to remove and tap a pressure gauge into the priming valve


----------



## GranGaggia_old_version (10 mo ago)

Any idea what the thred size & Pitch of self prime part: EF0099? Im looking for a way to use this port for a pressure dial. Im not keen on soldering anything on. I was also thinking it could be cool to use this as a way to feed a pid temp sensor into the boiler and to the the brass pipe in the grouphead part of the boiler.
I've tried "fine thred" bolts but this is way finer.

Update: I think it may take a "1/4" x 40 Tpi Brass Blanking Plug" or 1/4" "unef". Just a guess so far. I plugged it by replacing the rubber ball with a small rubber cilinder cut from a rubber bung. works great.


----------

